# Uhhuh. NMI received .....

## augustwest

```

Uhhuh. NMI received for an unknown reason 20.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

Do you have a strange power saving mode enabled?

Uhhuh. NMI received for an unknown reason 30.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

Do your have a strange power saving mode enabled?

(Over and over again)

```

I am getting this on my server, its crazy, and I have know idea what is going on. I'm dazed and confused now too.

----------

## maomao0407

.....

----------

## stonent

Dr. Evil certainly isn't very helpful.

An NMI error is usually related to failing memory.  You might want to download a memtest86 floppy.

----------

## synapscape

I got that error when i installed linux on my 13-year-old laptop. Indeed, the message was right, i had a strange power saving mode enabled. After disabling everything related to powermanagement (APM, ACPI), the error disappeared.

If your box is a server, you may not need PM anyway... Just my 2 cents...

HTH

----------

## augustwest

Yeah I don't need APM, so I turned everything off in the BIOS and used apm=off with grub, will apm=off turn APM off? Cause it didn't help.

----------

## augustwest

Ok I compiled a kernel with no APM or ACPI and my memory tested fine. Could this have something to do with having APIC being enabled because it is in the kernel and I know that in the kernel help menu for APIC it mentions NMI?

----------

## augustwest

Problem solved. I compiled without APIC support and all seems to be well.

----------

## augustwest

Ok so I lied, that didn't fix it, but I did notice that this seems to only happen when I am logged in. Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## zhenlin

NMI is related to hardware failures.

Please run some diagnostics.

It is a generic message though:

```

./arch/i386/kernel/traps.c:     printk("Uhhuh. NMI received. Dazed and confused, but trying to continue\n");

./arch/i386/kernel/traps.c:     printk("Dazed and confused, but trying to continue\n");

```

NMI should mean non-maskable interrupt. But it looks like Linux is trying to ignore it.

----------

## augustwest

What type of diagnostics can I run? I tested the memory, so that is out of the way, what else?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

